# Paphiopedilum philippinense var. philippinense ‘Keith’s Smile’ AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (May 7, 2022)

Well, my hunch was right! It impressed the judges to give it an AM/AOS of 82 points! The owner JBarnes was anxiously waiting for the results since last night lol.


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 7, 2022)

Wow...deserving of the recognition.


----------



## Guldal (May 8, 2022)

Beautifull!


----------



## Greenpaph (May 8, 2022)

Beautiful dorsal! and plant ! Congrats


----------



## Penetang (May 8, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Well, my hunch was right! It impressed the judges to give it an AM/AOS of 82 points! The owner JBarnes was anxiously waiting for the results since last night lol.
> 
> View attachment 34225
> View attachment 34226
> ...


Once again Leslie, thanks again for convincing me to enter it, it sure was a nail biting week. Lol


----------



## JimNJ (May 8, 2022)

Congratulations to you both! Did the judges question the var philippinense description of the plant or is that something judges don’t comment on?


----------



## richgarrison (May 8, 2022)

love that daylight photo... reminds me why i love that yellow pouch against the colorful petals...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 8, 2022)

JimNJ said:


> Congratulations to you both! Did the judges question the var philippinense description of the plant or is that something judges don’t comment on?


Yes they checked that var philippinense has green veins on the staminode.


----------



## JimNJ (May 8, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes they checked that var philippinense has green veins on the staminode.


Good to know. How is it different from this photo. Is the veining more prominent? Would be great to compare if you have a photo for our education.


----------



## GuRu (May 9, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Well, my hunch was right! It impressed the judges to give it an AM/AOS of 82 points! The owner JBarnes was anxiously waiting for the results since last night lol.......


Congrats to the grower JBarnes (Penetang) for growing such a lovely speciment plant.  Also congrats to you, Leslie for naming the plant now correctly.  


DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes they checked that var philippinense has green veins on the staminode.


I mentioned that the green veins/markings don't fit to var. roebbelleni already in the other thread.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 9, 2022)

JimNJ said:


> Good to know. How is it different from this photo. Is the veining more prominent? Would be great to compare if you have a photo for our education.View attachment 34243


I didn’t take a close up of the staminode… maybe Penatang can?


----------



## JimNJ (May 9, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I didn’t take a close up of the staminode… maybe Penatang can?


Thanks. Would be great to see a photo of that if possible.


----------



## Penetang (May 9, 2022)

JimNJ said:


> Thanks. Would be great to see a photo of that if possible.


I'm picking the plant and paperwork up tomorrow, depending upon what time I get home, I'll take the picture tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Penetang (May 10, 2022)

Here's the pics.


----------



## JimNJ (May 10, 2022)

Penetang said:


> Here's the pics.


Thanks so much for sharing these. Congratulations again for growing such a great plant.


----------



## Penetang (May 11, 2022)

JimNJ said:


> Thanks so much for sharing these. Congratulations again for growing such a great plant.


Thank you


----------

